# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  اثبتوا يا رجال

## az3d

*درجت العادة على ان الفرق الكبيرة لها هيبتها وان الفرق الصغيرة تخاف منها وحتى وان خسرت منها فيكون لهم العذر في تللك الخسارة
واكثر ما لفت نظري حالة التشائم والخوف التي سادت الجموع المريخية
ليس الخوف من شيم الرجال واذا كان الترجي كبيرا فاذا عليه ان يعرف باننا عمالقة ولا يهمنا من نقابل قد نتعثر ولكن لانقع وان وقعنا فاننا لم نقع الا لنعود اقوى مما كنا
ايها الشعب المريخي اعرفوا انكم سواء شئتم ام ابيتم اصبحتم صفوة الاندية وصيرتم احد اعلام افريقيا الشامخة وتلك مسؤلية كبيرة وعليكم ان تثبتوا لها يا رجال .
ليس الاهلي ولا الترجي من يجب ان تهابوهم لانكم........
 المريخ ولدتم في المسالمة وسكنتم السماء مع الكواكب والنجوم
احذروا كل الفرق بالتساوي اعدوا العدة لكل الخصوم وشدوا همتكم ورتبوا صفوفكم فكلهم عندنا سوااء

ولكم السلام
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*كلام صح .... وبعدين عقدة كورة شمال افريقيا ده لازم نتخلص منها .
المطلوب مراجعة اداء المريخ وتصحيح الأخطاء مع الإهتمام بالتشجيع .
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*لا صوت يعلوا فوق صوت الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## nona

*الزعيم فوق الكل
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*كل التحية لك أخى العزيز و كلامك صاح 100%....
لكن لسة لدينا معركة فى القلعة الحمراء أمام الغزالة...أى 90 دقيقة أخرى...
كل الناس بقولوا الغزالة فريق مغمور و ضعيف و لكن حقوا يكون شعارنا ان نلعب مع الغزالة كما نلعب مع الاهلى مثلا أو الترجى أو غيره......
نفكر فى يوم الغد....وليس بعد الغد....لان التفكير فى بعد الغد ينسيك ما تفعله فى الغد...
لك التحية

*

----------

